
Two high-profile electronics Kickstarters suffer big setbacks - aaronbrethorst
http://www.polygon.com/2015/11/23/9786178/two-high-profile-electronics-kickstarters-suffer-big-setbacks
======
alexandrerond
This pretty much sums up much of tech Kickstarters:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7b4tlilbswA](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7b4tlilbswA)

